# 2000 Nissan Maxima GXE: Fan does not work on 1



## sachinator (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima GXE and the fan does not seem to be doing anything on 1, but on 2, 3 and 4 it works like normal. At first, I thought it is the fan blower resistor, but then I believe speeds 2 and 3 should not work either since they are all on the same circuit. 
Is my assumption correct or it could be the fan blower resistor, or is it something else?

I had a similar issue four years ago. I bought the resistor from the dealer and replaced it myself. It didn't give any issues since then.

Any advise is appreciated.
Sachin


----------

